# Oona King (the ex MP) talks about IVF and Adoption in the Guardian



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Article here - the main IVF adoption bit is at the bottom and is an extract form her new book. It made me tear up - bit embarassing in the office:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/g2/story/0,,2167753,00.html

It is always good to see someone in the public eye talk openly about infertility.

Betty


----------



## broody (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for posting that link, Ooona's a bit of a hero of mine. 

I just read the article and found the excerpt from her book incredibly moving.


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

she was my local mp, so have sat in a few neighbours meetings with her.  Glad she has found some true happiness.


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Wow - what a lovely article and story. I watch her sometimes on 'The Wright Stuff' and have always liked her. Wish they would get her on 'Loose women' to sort them out!!!

Nicky x


----------



## Banana Girl (Aug 9, 2005)

Why are the good MPs always EX Mps


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

Banana Girl said:


> Why are the good MPs always EX Mps


most mp's are ineffectual, Simon Hughes was the only mp i have seen make some contribution to his constiuecy, that was when I was living in South London, and he made the effort of going door to door regardless of housing estate or house.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Ooona King is on Loose Women today as it happens.  Should be interesting!


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Damn - I missed it. Did Carol McGiffin have an anti IVF rant or didn't it come up at all??

Nicky x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

No mention of IVF at all - it didn't come up.


----------



## Banana Girl (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh didnt they do their usual thing of letting the guest say one sentence about the important issue they had come on to talk about before asking them what colour curtains they have?


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

hi, many congrats, your daughter looks very sweet. ))
youcould you tell me more about "Foresight" and why the acupuncture worked for you? i am very interested and will try anything but i just don't yet see the reasoning behind acup in particular....


----------



## Banana Girl (Aug 9, 2005)

Ill Pm you as i dont want to hijack the thread.
x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't know how to reply to pm's as yet I'm afraid so this is jsut to say many thanks for your note and for taking the time to set out all the info. All the best,


----------



## Banana Girl (Aug 9, 2005)

Thats ok, good luck.
I think there is a reply button somewhere near the top?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm half way through her book, she's a lovely lady I met her once through work.  I'mnot going to read the article as it'll spoil the book for me!!


----------

